# Hymer 694 exhaust



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the part numbers for my 2001 Hymer B694 exhaust sytem as it is sarting to sound like a tractor and in desperate need of a new system from the cat back. Not looking for a custom made design. What side is the exhaust supposed to exit

Thanks all

Jon


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

go to fiat eper put your vin number in an you have a complete parts catalogue online


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

dragabed said:


> go to fiat eper put your vin number in an you have a complete parts catalogue online


Thanks for the link, lots to see there. Sadly not one of the exhaust pictures looks anything like my vehicle. Funny thing is that the website says that my vehicle is petrol, it neve rhas been, even DVLA seem to think its petrol too and have checked it to make sure it was not stolen. I guess i will keep searching

Thanks


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Exhaust*

I wonder if Peter Hambilton, Hambilton Engineering, would be able to advise - he knows all there is to know about Hymers.............just a thought!

Sundial


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Exhaust*



Sundial said:


> I wonder if Peter Hambilton, Hambilton Engineering, would be able to advise - he knows all there is to know about Hymers.............just a thought!
> 
> Sundial


They are good if you can get past the lady who answers the phone. I would have passed a lot of work their way if i could get yes no answers to simple questions, again this morning i am fobbed off.

I have the Alko part numbers from Darren at Hymer, seems that when i have the time i will have to practice my pigeon welding lol.

Anyway part number for middle and rear section B694 exhaust is Alko 1560268 & 1329941


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*Hymer exhaust update*

Managed to get a Bozal system supplied modified by Bush tyres in Bourne for £151.80 thanks to Liam and Dean fully fitted, the system is a Ducato 111 with an extra right angle bend and an extra straight piece, absolutly perfect.


----------

